# Deadbolt's P/RR/S experience



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2004)

Yea I figured I would start a journal so I could keep track of everything.

DB Bench
120x6
130x5
130x4

Inclince
135x5
135x4
135x3

Dip
selfx6
+10x5
+25x4
this was the first time I ever added weight and its pretty kewl.

Military press(smith)
105x6
115x5
115x4

Upright row
60x6
70x6
70x5

Cheat Lateral
50x6
50x5
50x5

I'm hoping all these #'s will start to go up some.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2004)

DB - 

That's impressive that you weigh 173 and are pressing
130 Dumbells!!

Good job!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2004)

NO NO NO heh I wish I was!

All the weights are totals not indiv. dumbells.

I have only been seriously training for a short time so I know my lifts wont be as impressive as some of the people who have been doing it for years here.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

OMG

LOL, i thought he was pressing 130lb DB's too!  

You gonna switch to P/RR/S 2 when it comes out, Deadbolt?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> OMG
> 
> LOL, i thought he was pressing 130lb DB's too!
> ...



When is P/RR/S 2 coming out?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DeadBolt *_
> NO NO NO heh I wish I was!
> 
> All the weights are totals not indiv. dumbells.
> ...



That's alright....Keep at it!!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> When is P/RR/S 2 coming out?



Im not sure exactly... a few months maybe?  Apparently GoPro is just shopping it around to magazines atm before he releases it here.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Im not sure exactly... a few months maybe?  Apparently GoPro is just shopping it around to magazines atm before he releases it here.



That's what I heard also.   I thought you might have the "inside track" to the info   

I've been checking out this site for some new exercises!!

http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/exercise1.htm


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2004)

Well I have just started this program so I wanna give it a few weeks, was thinking running the 3 week cycle maybe 2 or 3 times.  Just because I am not new to working out because I have been doing it seriously for sometime to where I can get around the gym quite comfortably but I still don't know everything I want to know.  I figure this will help me to develope some of my lagging lifts and get me familiar with some new ones I have never done yet...but once I am comfortable with this routione I would love to try part 2.

Yea I wish I could press the 130's but hey I have to set a goal somewhere rite so it matters well be the last weight on the rack in my gym heh!  I was happy with finally pressing 135 on the incline cause I had the 45's on but now that is like small fries to what others are pressin around me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DeadBolt *_
> Well I have just started this program so I wanna give it a few weeks, was thinking running the 3 week cycle maybe 2 or 3 times.  Just because I am not new to working out because I have been doing it seriously for sometime to where I can get around the gym quite comfortably but I still don't know everything I want to know.  I figure this will help me to develope some of my lagging lifts and get me familiar with some new ones I have never done yet...but once I am comfortable with this routione I would love to try part 2.
> 
> Yea I wish I could press the 130's but hey I have to set a goal somewhere rite so it matters well be the last weight on the rack in my gym heh!  I was happy with finally pressing 135 on the incline cause I had the 45's on but now that is like small fries to what others are pressin around me.




I tried it for 8 weeks P/RR/S/P/RR/S/P/RR

I thought it was great!!   I'm sure your weights will keep going up if you stay commited to the program.   Lots of people around here are using his program.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah, i did P/RR/S for a long time.  I eventually modified it to P/RR/RR/S, which seemed to work a lot better for me.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> I tried it for 8 weeks P/RR/S/P/RR/S/P/RR
> 
> I thought it was great!!   I'm sure your weights will keep going up if you stay commited to the program.   Lots of people around here are using his program.



O I am beyond commited heh.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 20, 2004)

Shopping it to magazines? Ugh. Magazines have one thing in mind, selling ad space. They sell ad space primarily to supplement companies. These ads are "strategically" placed right before and after the articles detailing these so-called great routines. 

So what's my point? Magazines want you to fail so you'll buy the supplements that pay to advertise. They want you to use these routines because they know they won't work and the first thing you'll do is go out and buy the latest "Cell Tech 2004 Ultra" or whatever else they're pushing.

I'd love to see the routine and I'd love to see I'm wrong. But the rule of thumb is that if a magazine publishes it, it's a gimmick.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> Shopping it to magazines? Ugh. Magazines have one thing in mind, selling ad space. They sell ad space primarily to supplement companies. These ads are "strategically" placed right before and after the articles detailing these so-called great routines.
> 
> So what's my point? Magazines want you to fail so you'll buy the supplements that pay to advertise. They want you to use these routines because they know they won't work and the first thing you'll do is go out and buy the latest "Cell Tech 2004 Ultra" or whatever else they're pushing.
> ...



What do you think of the P/RR/S approach?    It seemed to work for a bunch of people around here.    Check out the training or online journal section for more info ...


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 20, 2004)

I'd be curious to know how long the people here had been working out before they adopted the routine. But in fairness, I will do my homework and read up on the routine. Like I said, I'd love to see I'm wrong.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> OMG
> 
> LOL, i thought he was pressing 130lb DB's too!
> ...



Yeah my jaw dropped and hit my desk until I read further.
Keep it going though!! Great workouts!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> I'd be curious to know how long the people here had been working out before they adopted the routine. But in fairness, I will do my homework and read up on the routine. Like I said, I'd love to see I'm wrong.



You are oh so wrong heh, just teasin.  I have been lifting for about 2 years only seriously for the past year through the help of people here at IM.  I have experimented with many different routines and splits and have come to a time where I am still making gains but I am leveling off with how I use to gain.  

I hope to show in this journal some gains after I finish a few cylces of this routine.  I purposly waited to do a specific routine like this so people couldn't say "oh you are still new to lifting so anything would work for you".  I want to see if it truely works or not so I am experimenting with myself here.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> Shopping it to magazines? Ugh. Magazines have one thing in mind, selling ad space. They sell ad space primarily to supplement companies. These ads are "strategically" placed right before and after the articles detailing these so-called great routines.
> 
> So what's my point? Magazines want you to fail so you'll buy the supplements that pay to advertise. They want you to use these routines because they know they won't work and the first thing you'll do is go out and buy the latest "Cell Tech 2004 Ultra" or whatever else they're pushing.
> ...




Hey there SF!  Believe me this program is not a gimmick at all!  The fact that a mag WANTS to publish it is irrelevant to whether or not it works!  Give it a try... BELIEVE ME, you will become a P/RR/S groupie too!  GP is a genius... shhh!  Don't tell him I said that, it will go to his head.  

I have had GP as a trainer for over a year now and he put me on the P/RR/S program a couple of monthes ago. The results are great!  He doesn't push anything except HARD WORK!!


----------



## gopro (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> Shopping it to magazines? Ugh. Magazines have one thing in mind, selling ad space. They sell ad space primarily to supplement companies. These ads are "strategically" placed right before and after the articles detailing these so-called great routines.
> 
> So what's my point? Magazines want you to fail so you'll buy the supplements that pay to advertise. They want you to use these routines because they know they won't work and the first thing you'll do is go out and buy the latest "Cell Tech 2004 Ultra" or whatever else they're pushing.
> ...



Well, since its MY program I guess I might as well chime in here. I have been a personal trainer, strength, and contest prep coach since 1990 and have used all of my experience and research to come up with the P/RR/S program which I began to develop and use on myself several years ago. Once I saw the incredible improvements I made to my own physique I next used it on a client that was preparing for his first bodybuilding competition. His results were even more startling than my own as he won the show and is now one of the best natural middleweights in the country. After this I started using P/RR/S with all of my clientele and introduced it on the web. From there is just exploded as so many people started using it and giving me astounding feedback. I decided to write an article on it and both Musclemag and Ironman magazine wanted to publish it (it ended up in MM). Now, I have further refined and tweaked the program and it is even more efficient at building muscle than before. I am planning on writing a book on the program or just doing a series of articles on it for Ironman. A website will be next and perhaps a video. I have been using P/RR/S on myself for over 3 years straight now and will always train this way b/c progress is continuous. You can look at the thread in the training section called Gopro Workouts to see all the comments on the program and how much its helped people.

I assure you that my program is no gimmick, but a tried and true approach to successful body transformation.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 21, 2004)

Like I said, 



> I'd love to see the routine and I'd love to see I'm wrong.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> Like I said,


Well... you are gonna have to give it a try if you expect to see it work!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 21, 2004)

You post larger versions of your avatar and I will consider it.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> You post larger versions of your avatar and I will consider it.



  If you try P/RR/S MAYBE I will consider posting the full sized pics!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 21, 2004)

How about if I try it, you WILL post them. I'll start it up on Monday if we have a deal.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 21, 2004)

Today was my back day and deadlifts are getting pretty fun!

Deadlifts
135x6
155x5
155x5
***This is only my second time doing them so I want to keep proper form before I start loading some serious weight.

Bent over row(machine cause no bars were available)
160x6
180x5
180x5

Chin Ups
6 w/ assistance on last rep
 repeat
 repeat

CG Seated Row
135x6
150x5
150x5

Shrugs
 Barbell
  155x10
  165x8
  165x8
 Calf machine
   280x10
   300x10
   320x8

I skiped legs today and went to back b/c of my sprained ankle and hopefully I will be able to do them saturday!  I love that day now heh.  My weights are kinda weird b/c I've done some of the lifts but others I never have so they are really up and down.  I hope to level them off so my core lifts surpass my minor lifts.

I was kinda mad I was unable to do the bent over row with the BB or even the lever thing.  All of them were full cause I got to the gym late and it was packed.  Hopefully next time I will be able to do them with anything but the machine b/c I know I wont be able to put that much weight up free standing.  I am very curious on how much I can do.

Well I guess thats it for today I wasn't very impressed with any of my lifts at all b/c back is one of my most lagging parts.  O well some days are good other are bad I guess it just goes with the territory!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2004)

Well today on the way to the gym for some abs and cardio my pager went off BEEEEEEP a fire rang out so I responded like a bat outta hell to the firehouse.  I arrived on scene in full gear to be instructed to grab a high rise pack (100feet of 3.5inch hose in a backpack, some heavy mofo) and bring it to the elevator.  Yea well my guys never held the damn thing so I had to hump that weight up 7 flights of steps w/ a halogen and a denver tool.  WOW thats some heavy shit and I never thought I could do it but the adrenalin was pumpin and I pounded out those 7 flights in under 2 mins!!!!

I never made it to the gym for cardio and abs, but I built one hell of a sweat doin that.  Figured I would let ya know how my day goes when I'm not in the gym.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 24, 2004)

Arms results:
BB Curl
60x6
70x5
70x4

Preacher
70x6
80x5
80x4

Hammer
30'sx5
30'sx5
30'sx4

CG Bech Press
115x6
135x5
135x5

Skull Crushers
30'sx6
30'sx5
30'sx4

I can't do single arm extensions because it really kills my shoulder so I did behind the head extensions w/ 2 hands and did as follows:
60x6
65x5

It was a very good day for me friday and my arms are still sore (its now 11:33pm saturday night).  I felt great and now can't wait until monday to start week 2!!!!

And on another good note I found some pesky little bastards I have been lookin for a long time.  ABS!!!!!!!  I haven't really payed much attention to them lately and just been working em real hard w/ heavy weights and I guess combined with strict eating and taning I now have a 4 pack.  Those bottom 2 will be tricky but I'll get them dont you worry.  I am so happy rite now that for the first time in my life I have visible abs.  You can't even begin to imagin.  Maybe in a month or two I will take some new prog pics just to see ther major changes that have happend.  Once I'm done with my swolev2 and lipo/absolved so I am all normal and water free I'll have some nice pics, and I wont be white I'll actually be tan LOL!

I never posted my weekly schedual and supps I'm currently taking, it must have sliped my mind so I'll list them now:
Mon-Chest/Shoulder
Tues-Abs/Cardio
Wen-Legs
Thur-Abs/Cardio
Frid-Back
Sat-Arms/Abs/Cardio
Sun-Rest

Sups:
Multi---Vit C+2000mg's---SwoleV2(2xdaily)---E/C Stack(3xdaily)---LipoUltra(2xdaily)---Absolved(2xdaily)---Glutamine

And I am currently follows Twin Peaks Carb Cycling.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 26, 2004)

Week II
Chest/shoulders

Incline DB
55'sx8
60'sx6
60'sx5

Flat bench
55'sx10
60'sx8
60'sx7

Flys
25'sx12
30'sx10

Single arm DB press
30x8
35x6

Bent Lateral
20'sx10
20'sx10

Cable side lateral
#2x12
#2x12


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

Lookin good, Deadbolt.

How you likin those single arm DB presses?  I always liked em, although i had to watch myself or id start cheating and using my traps.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 26, 2004)

O I love them, this was the first time I did them and they were great.  Same with the cable laterals.  I felt the traps coming into it in a rep but I corrected it rite away, thats why I stayed light.  I like them because you can really focus on that one arm and there is so much power.  Kinda bothered my back a lil but its something I will have to work on I guess and find the proper stance.  Its hard to find directions for some of these lifts so sometimes I just have to wing it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2004)

Legs: I made some modifications to the routine b/c some lifts bother my knees so I added some other sets elsewhere.

Leg Extension
110x9
115x9

Hack Squat
90x12
140x11
160x10

One Legged Leg Press
90x12
110x12
110x12

Lying Leg Curl
75x8
90x6
90x6

STLD(DB's) due to numerous training partners
35's(70)x8
30's(60)x8
35's(70)x10
***The first set I think I was still wobbly from the lying curls so my form was questionable so I dropped the weight and evened out in the other 2 sets, I haven't done these in a while so it took a set to get use to.

Single Leg Curl
40x8
***These bother my knees alot I don't know why so I couldn't finish the second set, and gees my legs were muuuush after today WOW!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2004)

^^^^I hope these lifts go up once my ankle fully heals from the bad sprain I got 2 weeks ago.  I wrapped it pretty good today with an ACE and my brace to make sure it didn't get to much pressure on it.  I have minimal pains rite now but it definatly hindered some of my lifts with ROM and pain during these lifts, especially the single leg press.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2004)

Haven't had much time to come on so heres all my lifts for the past week:

Back:
CG Weighted Chin
assisted #6x6
                  x6

WG Cable row
105x105
120x120

Single Arm DB Row
45x12
45x12

Pull-Over
50x12
50x12

Arms:
Alt DB Curl
30'sx8
30'sx8

Cable Curl(2 arms at same time w/ 2 diff. pulleys)
80(combined)x10
100(combined)x9

Concentration Curl
20x10

Weighted Dip
+20x8
      x7
      x6

Pushdown
100x10
120x8

Kickback
15x12

Due to a hectic schedual I had to combine my arm and back days into one, so all these lifts were done in one day.  Started with back then jumped to bi's then tri's.  I had one of the best lift days this saturday b/c non of my partners were there to slow me down.  I was so pumped and had I done some of these lifts recently I could have definatly gone up in some, but hey this is why I'm writing this stuff down now and in 3 weeks I'll definatly go uber heavy.  

Now I'm awaiting the shock week.  A fireman died in my company so I have an all day funeral tomorrow, totally gonna screw up my meals and lift.  I think I'm just gonna put off chest tomorrow and just put it in on tuesday followed my legs wensday.  Its really the only thing I can do.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2004)

O and just a little tease for ya...I get my measurements and body fat % tested and jotted down friday so keep your eyes peeled for them.  I know for sure some have gone down...or I am really hoping so heh.  Everyone is saying I'm leaning out nicely and I have lost 3lbs with no strength or muscle loss so I take it its mostly fat.  Thats in the last month....it seems to take me forever to lose this stuff compared to most of you guys who drop weight and bf% like overnight.


----------



## jadakris31 (May 3, 2004)

just wondering.. what are your stats? .. like weight and height.. then also like heavy bench and deads... ? saw some pics and im just wondering...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2004)

I'm 170lbs 5'6".  Last time I checked my BF% it read 9.3 but I think it is off.  I use the same person and do everything the same so I know I am dropping my BF% but the actual number may be off a lil.  I know I've gone from around 25% to my current 9.3% so whether those are exact numbers or not I know I have lost like 15-16% BF.

I don't lift much weight up, actually I'm pretty weak.  I have some lifts that are decent but most are low, or atleast in my eyes they are.  I can't really judge my strength because all the people around me who lift are monsters so I always feel real small compared to them.  

As for all my lifts they are all loged so I guess you could be the judge of my stats vs. lifts.  I am currently cutting so nothing is getting huge but once I get to the level of leaness I want I am gonna go on a prolonged bulk, I'm thinking a year or so LOL.  

What do ya think?  I like to hear peoples opinions b/c it helps me to fix things that are wrong or laggins.


----------



## jadakris31 (May 3, 2004)

damn your 5'6" and 170 and low low bf (under 10%) (not sure what mine is) you have to have alot of muscle but your lifts are low.. just wierd at least in my eyes... seems like big arms though

also in one of your back pics it says your 156 lbs .. i thought you said you wre at 25% .. and your cutting? im just confused 

i need to post some recent pics but im like 5'11" and like 178... no idea about BF i want to get it checked but i dont htink im 10% ...  

(for some reason when i typed this it might seem like im skeptical or something of something haha no idea what... just wondering.. )


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2004)

No those are all progress pics.  They were spread out over a long period of time.  So the one I'm real fat in was close to my heaviest but I never got my BF% tested, that was about 3 years old.  The ones where I look real tiny in is when I was like 20-25% body fat b/c I had no muscle and that was in like june of 2003.  I had starved myself and lost all my muscle and lots of fat. Then I went on a clean bulk and lost more fat but put on lots of muscle, mostly b/c I was new to serious liftng.

  My arms are my most impressive parts I think, compared to the rest of my body they are my strongest features.  

Like I said before I'm sure there is some error in my BF% testing but I had stayed consistent to show I actually improved.  I need look up a few things before friday and find out all the proper spots and find a better way to test.  Then I will report back to you guys.  

Yea my lifts are pretty low but you need to remember I stuck to the basics for the first 6 months or so and really only concentrated on form, now I'm starting to add some weight and every week my lifts go up and I get stronger.  Ill give it another 3-6 months and then we will see how my lifts are comparable to my current lifts.  I feel I will change drasticly in that time.  I can see how people can be skepticle but everything I log are my actual lifts and those are my actual pics.  Everything is true.  And the pics are as followes

Real fat(single pic)=untested for BF%
156=20-25% BF
171=15%BF
180=10%BF
173=9.3%BF
I am currently 170 and need to check my BF this friday

As you can see as I grew I gained weight buy it was mostly muscle due to a clean bulk, I just retained some fat I already had on me and I am now trying to get rid of it all.


----------



## jadakris31 (May 4, 2004)

so you gained weight and lost BF? .. i didnt think that was really possible (possible but near impossible) but then that would anwser my question.... im somewhat cutting right right now but in like a month imgoing to go on a long clean bulk


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2004)

Yes because I had very little muscle to begin with and a high fat % it was easy for me to add LBM while losing body fat.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2004)

Wow first time doing the week 3 SHOCK!!!!

Day 1 Chest/Shoulder

Cable Cross/Incline
60's(120)/90x10
70's(140)/90x10

Incline Fly/Dips
25's(50)x8/own body weight x6

Seated Machine Press
120x8/90x6/75x/8>>this machine hits my shoulders WAY to much.

Side Lat/hammer machine lateral
20's(40)x10/70x10

Reverse peck deck/wg upright row
105x10/60x8
105x10/60x8

cable front raise 
50x8/40x6/30x7

Ussually I look forward to leg day but tomorrow doesn't look good for me.  There are the lunges and front squats I've never done before and now I have to superset these things, I don't like the thought of that.  I am gonna have to go light to keep my form good.  Wish me luck cause this is gonna be brutal.


----------



## Monolith (May 4, 2004)

Lookin good.  Very nice work on the reverse pec dec, too.

lol... yeah, good luck with legs tomorrow.  Leg supersets are never fun (unless youre P-Funk)


----------



## DeadBolt (May 5, 2004)

Yea I love the reverse peck deck, but thats just because I have no rear delts lol.  So I always tried my hardest with them but they never grow.

You weren't kidding shock for legs SUCKED!  I LOVE legs and this one day I disliked.  Lunges just weren't happening, it feels weird for me I don't know why.  It was the first time I have ever done them and I wasn't a big fan.  Front squat I liked alot event though I couldn't go heavy with them.  In general I didn't like the whole day but I guess like everything else it will grow on me.  Here are my results:

Leg Ext/Front Squat(SS)
130x10/115x8
150x8/115x8

Leg Ext/Leg Press(SS)
150x8/410x8

Lunge(DS)
25's(50)x8/20's(40)x8

DB SLDL/Lying leg curl(SS)
**I dont have access to a Seated Leg Curl only a lying one so I did some SLDL's.  It was this or I would SS lying leg curls twice.
35's(70)x10/70x8

Single Leg Curl(DS)
35x8/25x5
**I didn't have enough steam to get those last few reps, next time I will drop the weight a little more.

All in all it felt so so because I was unfamiliar with the weights I should use and I had never SS'ed or DS'ed any portion of my legs before.  But I guess I will have to practice more at it and everything will work out.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 9, 2004)

Shock Back:

Pull Over/WG Pulldowns(SS)
50x10/120x10
55x10/120x10

Stiff Arm Pulldown/Reverse Bent Row
100x8/70x10
90x10/70x10

CG Pulley Row
135x6/120x6/90x8
120x8/105x8/90x8

Arms
EZ Curls/CG Chin(SS)
60x8/#6assisted x6
60x6/#7assisted x6

Preacher/Reverse Curl(SS)
70x6/40x6
60x10/40x6

Single Arm Curl(DS)
40x8/30x10(each arm)

Pushdown/CG Bench(SS)
100x10/115x9
120x10/125x4

Reverse Pushdown/Incline Overhead Ext.(SS)
(Straight bar/Dumbell)
100x8/50x10
(urved "W" bar/machine)
100x10/50x6

Weighted Bench Dip(DS)
90x10/45x8

I had a pretty good workout these 2 days.  I had some trouble adjusting the weights accordingly per machine or free weight and for each set but I am getting the hang of it.  I am learning my body much better and with every new excersise I do I have a better understandiong of how all this gets pieced together.  I enjoyed this entire cycle very much and hope to get back in there monday to start it all again.
And on a side note: EVERY SINGLE DAY of this routine for the past 3 weeks at least one - two muscles have been sore.  I loved the feeling heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2004)

IM BACK W0000000000T!! lol

Yea well I took a break to workout with my cousin and now I'm back on to p/rr/s.  I definatly got a little stronger and now I'm gonna list out everything to see if I improved alot or not.  Well here goes legs, shoulders, and chest

Power II

DB Press
65'sx6
65'sx6
70'sx3

Incline Bench
135x5
135x5
145x3

Dips
+10x6
+20x5
+25x4

Military Press
115x5
125x4

Upright Row
70x5
70x5

Cheat Lateral
25'sx5
25'sx5

machine lateral
100x6(single arm)>>just did it b/c a friend was doin them and I hadn't done them in a while.

Overall my chest got stronger and my shoulders got a little stronger.  Military press and UR went up but the laterals didn't go to smoothly.  


Squat
185x5
195x4
205x3

Leg Press
450x6
450x6
500x4

Single Ext
70x6
65x6

Lying Curl
90x6
110x3
100x5

SLDL
135x6
185x4

I know my squats have gone up and p-funk you would be so damn happy....all ass to the grass!!!!!!!!!

Overall I felt good but think I could have done better with more rest.  I started my new job and I now only get like 6 hours of sleep and do manual labor for 9 hours a day in the heat.  By the time I get to the gym Im so damn beat from being outside in the heat and sweating my ass off I have no steam for lifting.  But hell I get to eat my 7 meals a day and a decent pay check so I gotta do it heh.  Just had to start posting these logs again so those few people who actually read this stuff can see whats goin down in my world.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2004)

Here are all my other lifts (Back/Arms)

Deadlift
185x4
185x4
185x4
****I've gone heavier in the past but when doing these today I just didn't feel it...maybe b/c of working so many hours or something.

Bent Row
135x6
155x6
155x5
***actually did the the proper way not using the machine, so much better.

Chin Up
Assisted#6x5
repeat

Seated Row
150x6
150x5

Shrug
185x8
225x6
calf raise machine
340x8

BB Curl
70x5
75x4

Preacher
90x4
80x4

Hammer curl
30'sx5
30'sx5

CGB
135x6
145x4
145x4

Skull Crusher
35'sx5
35'sx4

Behind Head ext(2 arms)
60x6
65x6

Overall its getting better.  Strength is getting there and I'm still leaning out.  Wow it sux to, I can't wait for another 6 weeks so I can start bulking again.  Goal is to hit 200 and put on some size while I am still in a decent growing period.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2004)

RR week 2 Chest/Shoulder and Legs Mon and Wen:

Chest/Shoulder:

Incline DB's
60'sx7
60'sx7
65'sx5

Flat DB's
60'sx7
60'sx7
60'sx8

Fly
30'sx10
30'sx10

Single Arm Press
35x6
30x8
***had to drop the weight b/c of my cuff, didn't feel right.

Bent Lateral
20'sx10
20'sx10
**couldn't get em to go up, not sure why.  I may try doing them one arm at a time and really focusing on em from now on to build the muscles up a little more.

Cable Side Lateral
20x10
20x10
**still real tough man I'll never get use to these heh.

Legs:

Leg Ext
120x9
135x10

Hack Squat
185x10
185x10
185x10

Single Leg Press
110x12
130x12
140x12

Single leg Curl
50x10
70x8

SLDL DB's
35'sx8
40'sx8

Lying Leg Curl
80x5
70x7
****had to re arrange all these because they were all busy when i needed to use them.  Overall it was a good workout, quads got nailed like no tomorrow and hamms i had some problems at the end with exhaustion but I hit them very hard non the less.

Now that Ii am familiar with all the lifts I LOVE this routine heh.  Just glad that most of my lifts are going up and none are going down.  Even if maybe not today but in a few week the lifts go up as long as they don't go down I'm happy.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Stats/measurements?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2004)

Great job DB!!  Shock week is freaking brutal... I am sore for DAYS after my leg workout.  Dropsets are enough to make me  ...  I gotta tell you I detest lunges.. wont do them.  I feel stupid and uncoordinated...  but squats are  
HAve you tried supersetting leg extensions and squats????   EXCRUCIATING!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Great job DB!! Shock week is freaking brutal... I am sore for DAYS after my leg workout. Dropsets are enough to make me  ... I gotta tell you I detest lunges.. wont do them. I feel stupid and uncoordinated... but squats are
> HAve you tried supersetting leg extensions and squats???? EXCRUCIATING!!!


Yes I've drop setted leg ext.'s and squats, I LOVE EM lol.  Fells so good.  I also dislike lunges, I feel so retarded and it feels like I'm gonna hurt my self I'm so wobbly.  I am gonna give em another go though.

As for my stats:

Current:
Neck-16.5
Shoulder-46.5
Chest/Back (flexed)-43
Chest/Back (Cold)-41
Waist -34
Abdomen-35.5
Hip-37
Thigh-25
Knee-16.25
Calf -17
Ankle-10.25
Arm (Flexed)-15.5
Arm (Normal)-13.5
Forearm-12
Wrist-7.5
Weight-168
Height-5???6???
BF%-to be tested
Age-18
 
Before seriously lifting:
Neck-15
Shoulder-42
Chest/Back (Cold)-39
Waist -34
Abdomen-35
Hip-39
Thigh-24
Knee-16
Calf -16.5
Ankle-10.25
Arm (Flexed)-13
Forearm-11.5
Wrist-7.5
Weight-145-150lb
Height-5???6???
BF%-20%-25%
Age-17


Today I did Back RR:
Chin Up
asst.#7x8
          x6

WG Cable Row
120x10
135x9

DB Row
50x10
50x10

Pull Over
60x12
60x6(I was baked after this couldn't lift another ounce)

BB Shrug
185x10
185x12

DB Shrug
70'sx12
80'sx15

Overall had a good back day, some screw ups and things that pissed me off weight wise but hell it happens after a 10hour work day in 115 degree weather rite....lol


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

Damn, you have a pretty big/dense bone structure.

I thought I read that Mudge's wrists were only 7inches around.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2004)

Yes I am big boned lol.  I wish I wasn't but hell I work with what I got heh.  Id rather be normal so I wouldn't be so "thick".


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

My wrist is almost 7.5 inches.  One good thing, I have NEVER broken a bone


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2004)

I broke my big toe once, but c'mon that was 180lbs of dead weight falling down steps and landing on it so that can't count heh.  I was always lucky and never broke anything, dislocations, tears, rips, sprains, etc etc etc I have had plently of though.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 20, 2004)

I am very small boned, I bet my wrist is like 4 inches!!!!   
I did chest and bis today SHOCK week!  Ouchie.. how could 15 lbs hammer curls feel so heavy???  

CHEST/BIS/ABS

-SUPERSET: INCLINE FLYE/BENCH PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: INCLINE PRESS/FLAT FLYE...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: CABLE CROSSOVER...1 X 12-15, DROP, 6-8
-SUPERSET: PREACHER CURL/HAMMER CURLS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: CABLE CURL...2 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 20, 2004)

O yea those supersets are killer.  Definatly need to drop that weight to make em burn heh.  Theres no room for me to look like a macho man when it comes to my SS's, I sometimes have to go pretty light on some lifts but it works.

While I'm here I'll post by RR Arm day:

Alt DB
30'sx8
30'sx6

Cable Curl (2 top pullys)
100(50 each side)x10
120(60 each side)x8

Concentration
20x12
25x10

Dip
+20x8
+25x7
+25x6

Pushdown
120x10
140x8......soon I'll have to add some plates to the weight stack heh it maxes out at 150lbs.

Kickback
15x12 and I was spent....I gave my arms alot of abuse here boy they got pumped fast and the took an ass beatin heh.  By the time I got to kickbacks I was done.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

Just saying HELLO!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Just saying HELLO!!


Howdy fellow groupie


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 22, 2004)

You need to change your description to say P/RR/S groupie!!   

I just started power week... shoulders and tris tonight!  I hate shoulders...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2004)

I cant believe you hate shoulders!?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I cant believe you hate shoulders!?


Yeah I know, but I do!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't mind doing shoulders but they are not my favorite muscle.  If I were you I would only be thinking, get me through shoulders so I can hit tri's.  I love chest and tri's.  Damn I'm not lookin forward to tomorrow's shock legs, but then again I can't wait to start heh.  I know the feeling I get when I do them crappy or I don't get the weights right but I love to work legs.  Even though they are not my favorite muscle a great leg day is the best day I could ever wish for.  Such a sense of satisfaction.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 22, 2004)

Shock Chest/Shoulder:

Cable Cross/Incline Smith
60'sx10/115x10
70'sx8/125x6

Inclince Fly/Dip
30'sx8/selfx8

Seated Machine Press
135x8/120x6/105x6

Side Lateral/Hammer Machine
20'sx10/90x8

Reverse Pec Deck/WG Upright Row
120x8/70x7

Cable Front Raise
60x6/50x6/40x6


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 24, 2004)

SHOCK LEGS W00T!!

I actually only had time for quads so i am going to do hams w/ arms saturday, only time I have.  But here is how it went:

Leg Ext./Front Squat SS
130x10/115x8
140x8/135x8

Leg Ext./Leg Press SS
140x8/450x8
150x8/450x8

Lunge BB DS
65x10/55x10
** I like these alot better then dumbell, I don't know why but next time I will easily add alot more weight.

But yea I had only like 25 mins to get through all of this so its all I could get done with warm ups and everything else.  

And wouldn't you know it I sprained my friggin ankle AGAIN!!!!!  WTF!!!!!  I was playing B-Ball with some of the fireman in my company and I landed wrong, CRUNCH.  There it went again.  WTF is wrong with me, just when I think it is healed it blows again.  I think I may go to the doctor for him to check it out this time.  It kills my lifts damnit.

What do you guys/gals think?  Anyone ever had this problem?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2004)

Been a little busy but here are all my records.  Never got a chance to do hams b/c of my ankle.

Shock Back & Arms

Back
Pullover/WG Pulldown SS
55x10/120x10
60x10/120x10

Stiff Arm Pulldown/reverse grip bent row SS
100x8/70x8
100x7/80x8

CG pully row DS
150x6/135x6/105x6

CG Upight rown cable/machine shrug SS
110x8/340x10

Arms
ez curl/cg chin assisted SS
60x8/#7x6

preacher/reverse curl SS
80x8/40x6
80x8/40x7

single arm curl DS
50x8/40x8

pushdown/cg bench SS
130x9/125x5
130x8/115x8

reverse pushdown/incline overhead ext. SS
120x8/55x8
120x8/55x8

weighted bench dip DS
90x10/45x10


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2004)

NEW WEEK WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO POWER AGAIN!!!

Ok starting this routine for the 3rd week now, and I'm back in the power week.  This is always my favorite week and I especially love chest days.  here are my results for the past 2 days of training (chest/shoulders &  legs)


Chest/Shoulders
DB Press
65'sx6
70'sx3----I was goin up on my 4th and my spotter helped when I said no and he knocked the weight right into my chest, SOB a 70lb db crashing into your left pec is no fun ride lemme tell you that.
70x4

Incline Press
135x7
145x5
145x5

Weighted Dip
+20x6
+25x6
+30x4

Military Press
115x3
115x4
*****these really started to hurt my left shoulder where I tore my cuff after that db fell on me!  I could barely do shoulders this day b/c it fwlt un-natural!  I was pissed.

Upright Row
70x6
70x5
***How come on a cable pulley I can almost do double of what I can do BB?  I think I hit it the same, more shoulder when using a BB.  Could it be the different bars?  I use an ez curl cable and straight BB, could that affect due to the wrist positioning?

Cheat Lateral
25'sx6
30'sx5

Legs<<still slight pain w/ the sprained ankle but I braced and aced it to prevent further injury

Squats
195x6
205x5
205x4

Leg Press
470x6
500x6
520x5

Single Leg Ext.
65x6
65x6

SLDL
155x5
155x6
175x4

Lying Leg Curl
70x4
***I couldn't even manage another rep with this weight nor another set.  My hams get drained so fast after just a few sets.  Either they just can't handle much or I haven't been able to push them past the exhaustion point.  I can't figure it out, I feel they drain faster them some of my smaller muscles.  I can't truely hit them to my full potential if I hit my quads hard before them.  I am going to start seperating my hams and quads and work them on different days once these 3 weeks are up.  I've done this several times and it works so damn good for me I loved it.  

Well this new week is going good thus far, chest increased greatly and even though my ankle is still bothering me slightly most of my lifts still went up.  Doing hams was tough but I managed my SLDL's, but my hamds where spent after those.  I go very low on them and it really butchers my hams, this may be a reason why they are so tired.

Any advice on the hams?  Why they get so tired so fast and why they can't take a greater load like some of my smaller muscles can?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 1, 2004)

I have the same problem with Lying Leg curls!!!   Arghh ... drives me crazy!!!   My leg workout for today is sick!  GP is trying to kill me I think..    I am in rep range week.


----------



## Riverdragon (Jul 1, 2004)

Ugh I don't like leg curls


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 1, 2004)

Gees I'm glad I'm not the only one with this problem heh.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 2, 2004)

I did LLCs yesterday and they hurt so bad.. low weight high reps...  
My legs are sooo sore from my WO, check out my journal.. Cyndi's quest for Muscles!  Have a good weekend!!


----------



## Paynne (Jul 2, 2004)

For some bizarre reason I love doing hams. Everybody's different.  

I'm on my second power week and I'm smashing old records like they didn't exist.  Maybe it's all in my head and I'm just trying harder I don't know. Have you been increasing in strength on prrs more so than other routines?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 2, 2004)

Cyndi, I dont mind the LLC with higher reps low weight b/c the burn really gets em, but when it comes to only 4-6 reps in power week I just can't do them.  Its way to un natural for me to move that way for some reason.  I'm sure i will work into them though.

I love SLDL's but that is it for hams, all others I HATE!

Paynne-Yes I have noticed major strength gains...more so then other routine I've done.  I have tried several other small scaled routines and some by personal trainers in my area but non match p/rr/s!  I am going to change my routine around a little in 2 weeks though to keep my muscles guessing.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 2, 2004)

Ok heres my 3rd power back:

Lifts weren't anything great, pretty much the same as last week if not worse b/c of my crazy schedual.  Today I worked a 10 hour day staring at 7am followed by a chaotic 5 hours of fire calls (Im a fireman), we had some nasty storm and my town went to shit.  I was non stop, pretty much  like doing 2 hours of cardio before lifting....not the best idea huh?  Well heres the results:

Deadlift
185x5
     x5
     x4

Bent Row
155x6 SLOPPY FORM DAMNHIT
145x6
145x6
***had to drop the weight for better form.

Chin
Assisted # 6x4
                 x4

CG Row
150x6
150x6
157.5x6

BB Shrug
225x8
265x6
245x8
**did feel like doing these and I dont think I hit the traps to good but I tried.

Overall it felt like a shitty day b/c I was tired and sore already.  And I think I am just waiting for a new routine b/c I want to pick erics brain and see what he can help me out with next.....mixture of anxiety and boredom maybe?

Cyndi tomorrow I'll read your journal, its a lil long for tonight but I will get to it don't worry lol....ty


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 3, 2004)

Power Arms 

BB Curl
70x6
70x5

Preacher Curl
80x5 very slow
90x3 very slow

Hammer Curl
30'sx6
35'sx4

CG Bench
135x5
135x5
135x5
*** wasn't feeling these today, weight actually went down from last power week.  

Skull Crusher
35'sx5
35'sx5

Behind Head Ext (no single arm hurts shoulders)
65x6
70x6

Not to bad of a workout.  Didn't go up as much as I wanted to but then again I have changed alot of things.  All this food I'm eating makes me very sluggish, and no I'm not on my E/C stack so I'm trying to adjust.  All in all its coming along.

Wow can't wait for some fire school training july 19-august.  Thats gonna kill my lifts but its pretty fun.  Full gear for 8 hours a day 120 degrees WOWOWOWOW!  Gear is an extra 80lbs I think so it will really ware me out.  Then hitting the gym should be fune, we'll see how much they go down or up.  I hope it benifits me more then reducing my muscle mass, b/c if I lose size within these 4 weeks or so I'm gonna shoot someone.  Sux to be small b/c all these little gains are all ya got, you lose them your screwed heh.  

I am currently bulking again and I have a feeling I will be adding some mass to myself, but I can forsee a grueling cut when I'm done with all these cals I'm taking in.  Gonna have some nice winter fat I don't want.  Well I was fat when I was little and I survived so if I am fat and strong I can definatly make it. LOL

I'm off to eat AGAIN!!! I'm loving and hating it all at the same time heh.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey DeadBolt, just gonna start watchin your journal to see how your P/RR/S is goin.
All the best


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2004)

Awsome I love having followers.  This is my 3rd session of it and so far so good.  I will be changing it after these 2 week though.  I have noticed some great strength gains in some areas and my overall appearence is changing greatly.  Right now I'm bulking up a little, ok alot, shooting for the 200lb mark.  Currently about 171.  I went on a 5 month or so cut but didn't get as lean as I wanted so I decided to just get as big as I can heh.  Hope you enjoy what you see, I know I do.


----------



## Paynne (Jul 5, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'm off to eat AGAIN!!! I'm loving and hating it all at the same time heh.


I hear ya. I'm so sick of food my idea of a cheat meal would be to skip one


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 6, 2004)

RR Chest Shoulders

Incline DB Press
65'sx7
65'sx6
65'sx6

DB Flat Press
60'sx6
55'sx8
55'sx7

Flat Fly
30'sx10
30'sx10

Single Military Press
30x10
35x8

Bent Lateral
25'sx10
25'sx8
30'sx8

Side Cable Lateral
20x10
30x8>>gave a ton of help with this to try and up the weight a little.  Hopefully next time I do these I can do the 20 w/o any help of my other hand....trying to break that wall.

Today I gave my chest everything I had on those inclines.  They shredded me up, I am real sore today.  Don't know if its normal to give the first lift everything you have but I normally do then go lighter to execute the other lifts later on in the session.

What do all of you guys/gals do?  Everything you have right off the bat or spread the energy amongst all the lifts?  I still gave flat and fly's all I had but after such a heavy incline I was almost spent heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 6, 2004)

I know this is my lifting journal but I figured today I'd add my diet issues.  7k calories is a pain in the ass heh.  Don't get me wrong I LOVE eating but its so hard to manage large meals when I'm busy.  Like when I was cutting a little piece of chicken and some veggies was easy to chow down 1-2-3 before I go to a fire or get ready to do something.  But these huge meals are killer to down fast.  I'm trying to manage though and now I think I have all the cheating out of the way.  Time for the strict meal plan and mass gains!


----------



## Paynne (Jul 6, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> 7k calories is a pain in the ass heh.



7k?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 6, 2004)

Yea its about 7k calories.  Its only ment for like 5 weeks or so I think.  I will see how it works and wen. I take my first official weighting in for a solid 7 days of this.  I know I've put on a little fat but I expected that from a 5-6 month steady cut.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 7, 2004)

Edit for the post above: its 2 weeks of this 7k program but been bulking for about 3 weeks now.  

Update: Current weight is 176lbs, up from 168lbs. 
       gained 8lbs so far w/o testing my bf%.  At 168lbs I was at ruffly 9%bf

Today was a big day for me, did legs and bi's.

Results:
Legs

Leg Ext.
125x10
140x8

Hack Squat
185x10
185x10
195x10

Single Leg Press
130x10
140x12

Single Leg Curl
60x10
60x10

SLDL db's
35'sx10
40'sx10
45'sx10
********I decided not to do Lying Leg Curls b/c they bother my knee alot so I did 5 sets total for hams, 3 SLDL 2 Single Curl.

Bi's
Alt. DB
30'sx8
30'sx7***super light shoulda went 35's

Cable(2 arms combined)
120x8
120x8

Concentration
20x12

***Had a good day today, lifts were fine some went up some remained the same but non went down.  Very happy about my weight going up, I noticed myself getting thicker but didn't think it was that much.  I start my creatine today so we will see how that starts to work out for me.  Hope this Tracc stuff works or else I'm going back to my good ol' SwoleV2. 

Damn phone rang half way through this post and now I lost my train of though mixed in with a brain fart......I hate that heh.......I guess I'll get back to this tonight.

PS: HOLY SHIT 8LBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm still amazed I put on that much.  I feel like I'm obligated to go eat now.  As soon as I read the scale I got so damn hungry lol can't wait for my next meal!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 9, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Today I gave my chest everything I had on those inclines.  They shredded me up, I am real sore today.  Don't know if its normal to give the first lift everything you have but I normally do then go lighter to execute the other lifts later on in the session.
> 
> What do all of you guys/gals do?  Everything you have right off the bat or spread the energy amongst all the lifts?  I still gave flat and fly's all I had but after such a heavy incline I was almost spent heh.


DB, I give everything into every lift, if you look at my journal my w8's always go down as i try to stay in the same rep range for lifts. Give it all spend it all tax those muscles to the max!!
BTW... i like your workouts. You train great


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 11, 2004)

Rissole: Thanks for the reply.  I wasn't sure if others trained that way or not, I'm glad someone does heh.

Well I've been super busy lately, working a ton!  I had to cram my saturday workout into my legs and back day b/c I had work saturday/sunday.  I had to cater a wedding in deleware (I live in Jersey!).  I was up at 5:30am, and worked to 4:30am THE NEXT DAY.  Imagine deadlifting and squating for 3 hours, a little break another 3 hours of deadlifting and squating.  Right from there you jump right into intense cardio, circuit training, and German mass volume training all combined all the way until the last 4 hours of the day where its right back to squating and deadlifting for those 4 hours.  Imagine that and you have my day.  Now mind you if I had 3 meals which consisted of a trioplex, grilled chicken w/ salad, bread, and some fries, and some beef w/ potatoes and pasta.  I had no choice on the meal choices b/c the head chef makes them for us so we just had to eat and work.  But it was nuts mixed in with some hell!  So yea yesterday and today are all screwey b/c I needed sleep so my meals and such are all out of whack, but I got some decent rest today lol.  


So yea that was a miserable day for me.....Now I will post my lifts in different posts so it doesn't get confusing here.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 11, 2004)

Back and Tri's

CG Chin
assisted #7x8
assisted #7x6
****I have never been able to get past these.  I have gradually gotten stronger with them and for a while I did what everyone else said to do...stop doing them and get someone to spot you for only 3-4 instead of the assisted machine.  Then I sprained my ankle many times so due to peoples stupidity I can't trust them for a spot.  Now I'm forced to train on this machine until I am 100% better and it sux.  I guess once my ankle heals I will work greatly on them. 

WG Row
135x10
142.5x9 (rubber plate for added weight instead of additional 15lbs)

DB Row
50x10
55x10

Pull Over
60x12
65x10

BB Shrug
185x12
205x12

DB Shrug
80'sx12 super easy
95'sx15 better 
**** I never really did these, only when I first started.  I mainly used other methods or very light weight DB's to burn em.  Now I am getting situated with them and learning my weights and I love it.  

Dip
+20x8
+20x8
+20x8
****No spotter here and my choulder was hurting me so I didn't want to push it.

Pushdown
130x8
130x7

Kickback
15x12

The tri's portion lacked intensity but that was expected.  Not use to craming that much into a workout anymore.  I have figured out some things I really need to work on and square away with my workouts, and overall I am still loving P/RR/S!  I am currently organizing tank's version of P/RR/S and his different lifts, I am thinking of trying that one out.  It looked good and he changed a few things so I would like to see how it works out.  Once I get it into order I will post it for you guys to see what it is.


----------



## Paynne (Jul 11, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I had to cater a wedding in deleware (I live in Jersey!).



You must be kinda sorta near me.  I'm in southern New Jersey 5 mins from the shore.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 11, 2004)

Negative woodchuck, Im in North Jersey-Bergen County.  I'm a few minutes from NYC.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 11, 2004)

Workouts are looking solid bro, really impressive man. Keep up hard work. What part of Jersey are you from? I am only about 25 minutes from Pennsville.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks MonStar, I'm trying hard at it.  To be detailed to the "T" I am in Garfield New Jersey.  Its a little town.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2004)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 11, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Rissole: Thanks for the reply.  I wasn't sure if others trained that way or not, I'm glad someone does heh.


Gopro does too


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 11, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Gopro does too



w000h000 heh, even though I don't look like you and him at least I am trying to train like you guys.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 12, 2004)

Ahhh.... dont put me in his league , and i think you look pretty damn good


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ahhh.... dont put me in his league , and i think you look pretty damn good



Hey Riss you hittin' on me?  

Tnx for the compliment man.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2004)

OK here my Shock week again:

Chest/Delts
Cable Cross/Incline Smith SS
60'sx10/115x10
70'sx8/115x10

Incline Fly/Dips SS
30'sx9/selfx6

Seated Press DS
135x8/120x6/105x5

Seated Side Lat/Hammer Machine SS
20'sx10/90x8

Reverse Peck Deck/WG Upright row(ez curl bar for wrists) SS
120x8/70x8
120x8/70x8

Cable Front Rase DS
60x6/50x6/40x6


WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It is now wen. and I am still super SORE!  Eric after I shake your hand for the first time I'm gonna have to kick your ass lol.  J/K.  My chest is exploding and it is so sore I can barely move but it feels so damn good.  I did fine this day and had great results but today (leg day) didn't go so well, I will post that experience next!

Just have to add something new I'm doing....abs!  I have been working them very heavy with lower reps to try and build them up, but now I'm gonna try p/rr/s theory on em.  I SS'ed my abs on monday to test it out and boy I am so damn sore.  I am sore to the point I have lost my hunger lol.  I SS'ed hip raises/machine crunchesx15 reps each...did 3 sets of these.  Just tested it out to really wake em up.  I didn't think it would hit all the abs but I hit EVERYTHING....upper, mid, and lower one are the worst.  I am going to adjust some things and make up a little routine for myself and post it.  Just have to say SS'ing abs is killer.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2004)

OK here is the worst day of my life!!!!  Info to explain though.....A while back I tore my cuff and it hurt like a bitch boy.  Then not to long ago I went to attempt front squats and hurt it again, not torn but really bothered it again.....so anything that involves my arms in an odd position really kills it.  So my only problem has been squats, the positioning just kills my shoulder I don't know why.  So instead of not doing squats I went to the smith.  I know I know, major no no and the thing blows ass but I had to or else it was no squating.  So this week I felt better after several weeks off of the shoulder and attempted free BB squats.  Well what a kick in the ass, first off the front squat still hurts my shoulder like a bitch!!!  I don't know why but the form is right and I just can't hold the weight there.  I am going to try them one more time before I give up on em though.  So now I am mentaly fucked after my squats went to hell the weights were horrible and form was shit!  Now I have vowed never to use that damn paper weight they call a smith again!!!!!!  Everything will be free standing BB's etc....So yea I know I screwed up but I can not look back on this as a screw up I will look back on it as a learning experience. 

 This will be my last week in the journal, I am going to start a new one next week for my new series of lifts NO CHEATING OR AIDS DAMNIT...but first a much needed week off.  I hope by taking next week off my knee, shoulder, and ankle will be back in full and I can start from scratch....yea I'm all fucked up huh ty fire department!  I will start a new written log and not worry about my weights going down.  I am willing to accept my punishment of my lifts going down due to my stupidity.  Right now my form has been tainted by lazy people machines and I am on a mission to correct it!

Well here is my crappy workout I called shock legs:
Leg Ext/Front Squat SS
135x8/95x8
140x8/115x8

Leg Ext/Leg Press SS
130x8/450x8
130x8/470x8

Lunge BB DS
55x12/45x8
*****My mind was so messed up I couldn't even do these damn things this time!

SLDL/LLC SS
40'sx8/70x11
45'sx8/70x10

Single Leg Curl DS
45x8/25x5

Yes so it was a horrible day and I am going to doctor up the original routine to better fit myself and post it for you guys to rip it up.  I am just so damn bumbed and pissed I can't even type anymore, I think I'm just gonna go crash for the night or else I am gonna think about this all night. Sorry for the long threads.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2004)

Yea well never went to sleep.  I wanted to clean up my routine and such.  Once I start my new journal I will post my new routine and diet for everyone's pleasure.  I just want you guys to look over my p/rr/s routine and let me know if its ok.  It is basically the same as the original with a few minor changes.  I am not capable of doing some lifts so I had to change em but many of the lifts such as LLC & single arm extentions I will be attempting again.  So here it is.....let me know what you think of the ab routine and also where I should fit calves. TY

Week I ??? Power

Monday:
	Dumbell press						3 x 4-6
	Incline Bench Press (with bench at a 15% angle)		3 x 4-6
	Weighted Dips						3 x 4-6

	Military press (smith)					2-3 x 4-6
	Upright Row	EZ Curl Bar					2-3 x 4-6
Cheat Lateral							2 x 4-6

Cable Crunch							3 x 6-8
Straight Hanging Leg Raises 				3 x 6-8

Wednesday:
	Squats - Free Standing BB					3 x 4-6
	Leg Press (45° version)					3 x 4-6
	Single Leg Extension						2 x 4-6
	Lying Leg Curl						3 x 4-6
	Stiff legged Deadlift BB					2-3 x 4-6

Friday:
	Deadlift 							3 x 4-6
	Bent Row BB							3 x 4-6
	Weighted Chin (using a dipping belt with weight)		2-3 x 4-6
	CG Seated Row (cable)					2-3 x 4-6

	Barbell Shrugs						3-4 x 6-8

Cable Crunch							3 x 6-8
	Straight Hanging Leg Raises 				3 x 6-8

Saturday:
	Barbell Curl							2 x 4-6
	Preacher Curl EZ Curl					2 x 4-6
	Hammer Curl							2 x 4-6

	CG Bench Press						3 x 4-6
	Skull Crushers DB						2 x 4-6
	Single Arm Dumbbell Extensions				2 x 4-6

	Wrist Curls BB						2 X 8-10
	Reverse Wrist Curl  BB					2 X 6-8












Week II ??? Rep Range

Monday:
	Incline Dumbell Press (with bench at 15% incline)	3 x 6-8
	Bench Press BB						3 x 8-10
	Flyes Flat							2 x 10-12

	Single Arm dumbell press (standing, only 1 dumbell)	2 x 6-8
	Bent Lateral (slightly bent over for focus on medial)	2-3 x 8-10
	Cable Side Lateral						2 x 10-12

	Weighted Machine Crunch					2 x 10-12
	Twisting Crunches (focus on abs and obliques)		2 x 10-12
	Knee Raises (flat bench knees to chest)			1 x 15

Wednesday:
	Leg Extension							2 x 8-10
	Hack Squat							3 x 10-12
	One legged Leg Press (these rock!)				3 x 12-15
	Lying Leg Curl						2 x 6-8
	Stiff legged Deadlift BB					2 x 8-10
	Single Leg Curl						2 x 10-12

Friday:
	CG weighted Chin						2 x 6-8
	WG Cable row (seated) 					2 x 8-10
	Dumbell row							2 x 10-12
	Pull-over							2 x 12-15

	Barbell shrug 							1 x 8-10, 1 x 10-12
	Dumbell shrug						1 x 10-12, 1 x 12-15

	Weighted Machine Crunch					2 x 10-12
	Twisting Crunches (focus on abs and obloquies)		2 x 10-12
	Knee Raises (flat bench knees to chest)			1 x 15

Saturday:
	Alternating dumbell curl					2 x 6-8
	Cable curl (2 arms same time)				2 x 8-10
	Concentration Curl						1-2 x 10-12

	Weighted dip							3 x 6-8
	Pushdown V							2 x 8-10
	Kickback DB							1-2 x 10-12

	Wrist Curls							1 X 12-15
	Reverse Wrist Curls						1 X 15-20






Week III ??? Shock
Monday:
	Cable crossover/incline smith press (SS)			1-2 x 8-10
	Incline flyes/dips (SS)					1 x 8-10
	Seated machine press (DS)					8-10,6-8,6-8

	Seated side lateral/hammer machine (SS)			1-2 x 8-10
	Reverse pec deck/wg upright row EZ Curl(SS)		1-2 x 8-10
	Cable front raise (DS)					6-8,6-8,6-8

	Cable Crunch/Hip Raises SS					2 x 12-15
	Twisting Crunch/Hanging Knee Raise SS			2 x 12-15
	Weighted Machine Crunch DS 				8-10,8-10,8-10

Wednesday:
	Leg Extension/Front Squat Free Stand BB(SS)		1-2 x 8-10
	Leg extensions/Leg Press (SS)				1-2 x 8-10
	Lunge DB (DS)						8-10,8-10
	SLDL BB/lying leg curl 					1-2 x 8-10
	Single Leg curl(DS)						1-2 x 8-10,8-10

Friday:
	Pullover/WG Pulldown (SS)					1-2 x 8-10
	Stiff arm pulldown(*)/reverse grip bent row BB (SS)	1-2 x 8-10
	CG Pully row (DS)						6-8,6-8,6-8
	CG upright rows EZ Curl/machine shrugs	SS		1-2 x 8-10 each

	Cable Crunch/Hip Raises SS					2 x 12-15
	Twisting Crunch/Hanging Knee Raise SS			2 x 12-15
	Weighted Machine Crunch DS 				8-10,8-10,8-10

Saturday:
	EZ curl/CG chin (SS)						1-2 x 6-10
	Preacher Curl/reverse curl (SS)				1-2 x 6-10
	Single arm curl (cable) (DS)				6-10,6-10

	Pushdown/CG Bench press (SS)				1-2 x 6-10
	Reverse pushdown/incline overhead extension (SS)	1-2 x 6-10
	Weighted bench dip (DS) (plates on legs)			8-10,8-10

	SUPERSET: 2 X 10-12 OF REVERSE WRIST CURLS/WRIST CURLS


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2004)

^^^^
I tried to take all the guessing of whether I should use DB's or BB's or straight vs. Flat bar etxc etc....making it easier.  Also I will no longer be using any machines unless called for.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 15, 2004)

DB, dont be so hard on yourself!  You had an injury that required you to improvise, no choice.  I think a week off and then a fresh start is just what you need!    

I am hard on myself lately too, I have been soooo busy , I have to fit in my workouts when I can, but that is really only temporary.  I should chill a bit as well.

I am doing legs power today...     I was SUPPOSED to do them yesterday but I was busy.   

HAve a great day and get healthy!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 18, 2004)

Here is fridays and saturdays liofts:

Back:
Pullover/WG Pulldown SS
60x10/120x10
60x10/135x6

Stiff arm pulldown/reverse grip bent rown SS
100x8/70x8
100x8/90x8

cg pulley row DS
150x6/120x6/105x6

cg cable uprightrow (ez curl bar)/machine shrug SS
120x8/340x10

Great day here, felt strong and kicked ass.  I love shock back b/c it is short fast and to the point, always hits the back great.  I did abs and calves b/c I still had plenty of energy.


Arms:
EZ curl/cg chin
60x8/asst.#7x6

Preacher/reverse curl
80x6/40x8
80x4/40x8

single arm curl
50x6/40x6

All the lifts here for bi's were way low.  I attempted the same weights as last time b/c I can ussualy manage em but today I was way weak.  All conditions were prime for a great workout....proper food, good rest, great routine, plenty of energy.  I have no idea why I could barely get through em.

pushdown/cg bench
120x10/115x8
140x6/115x7
***the cable stack max out at 150lbs so my goal here is to have to add weight to the stack once I can get 10 reps at 150lbs.  I see people doing these half ass and with such shitty form, this is one lift I know I can manage alot of weight without cheating myself so I figure 150+ with good for would be a sight to see.

reverse pushdown/inc. overhead ext.
110x8/55x8
120x7/55x7

weighted bench dip
90x10/45x10
***I should have gone heavier but didn't.  On all the lifts I decided to stay the same or go lighter I should have gone heavier.  I could have easily thrown in a third plate on my legs and I would have been fine, eh o well next time I will.


----------

